# Plastic Coated Hooks for Shark Fishing



## Megalodon27 (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm going to try dipping some 20/0 circles in some rubber dip coating to see if that helps my pick up rate for shark fishing. Only the most hardcore of shark fisherman know if this works. I know of someone that uses Polyester spray coated hooks but its difficult to find Polyester dip/spray coating at my local home depot. I'm thinking as a substitute for Polyester I would use rubber dip. Obviously if the area I'm fishing has no sharks then my pick up rate will be zero. Expert shark fisherman, what are your thoughts?

PS my title is wrong it is not plastic coating its rubber.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

i use electrical tape


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Dip-it works. Sometimes you can buy them already dipped for cheaper than you can do it your self. I got these 20/0 mustad's already dipped of ebay for $15 for 10.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

It also helps to only use coated cable and heat shrink all your crimps, the less exposed metal you have on your leader the better. Sharks pick up on the electrolysis with their Ampullae of Lorenzini. It spook's some sharks and others don't seem to care, but I try to cover all metal just in case. It may not help, but it certainly can't hurt.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

You can buy powder coated hooks www.catchsharks.com 
I got large heat shrink and put it over large pair of vice grips, so the pliers doesnt grind off the coating wiggling the hook out. Have had great luck with coated circles on 700#-1200# mono. Coated j hooks get coated cable. If you go the dip route clean the hooks with isopropyl alcohol or your choice of solvent/degreaser(just make sure it leaves no residue, thats why i like alcohol. Cheap, effective, evaporates off) so the dip bonds good the the hook.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

I buy mine from www.catchsharks.com when he has them.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Learned something again from you fellers.THANKS!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I buy mine from www.catchsharks.com when he has them.


 X2

buy from Steven and support a LOCAL fisherman/businessman


----------



## Megalodon27 (Aug 5, 2015)

Outstanding information, thanks guys. I agree with supporting www.catchsharks.com I have also used his hooks and have had almost 100% hook up rate with them.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

jc said:


> X2
> 
> buy from Steven and support a LOCAL fisherman/businessman


just thought Steven's recent catch out to be seen by those who haven't seen it on FB... there's your plastic coated hook!


----------



## Megalodon27 (Aug 5, 2015)

WOW! Caught in the PINS area? I just started dipping hooks last night.


----------

